# Grantham reservoir..Lincolnshire 2015



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2015)

So me rubex,wombat and my friend Ian had a day out in licolnshire.we hit this old reservoir first while it was still doable,thanks to hughieD for the help on this,much appreciated mate


----------



## HughieD (Oct 25, 2015)

My pleasure mate. Wow! Those pix put mine to shame. Top job there Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2015)

HughieD said:


> My pleasure mate. Wow! Those pix put mine to shame. Top job there Mikey.


Thank you hughie.I am sure they don't put yours to shame though


----------



## Rubex (Oct 25, 2015)

Great pictures of the place Mikeymutt  loving the selfies!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great pictures of the place Mikeymutt  loving the selfies!


Thank you rubex..nice little place this..got to have selfies in the dark


----------



## Bones out (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice work agaain. How did you get that first snap so sharpe?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you..just focus properly then off you go


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 25, 2015)

Gotta love a good reservoir. Neat pics.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 25, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you..just focus properly then off you go



Long exposure tho?


----------



## smiler (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice One Mikey, I liked the head/rear lamp image, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 25, 2015)

Bones out said:


> Long exposure tho?



Yeah it was a long exposure..but not too long as it had a bit of light there


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice set of photos Mikey
Enjoyed doing all the selfies in here
pleasure to explore with you


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 26, 2015)

The lighting on that ladder in the first one!  
Fantastic set of images mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2015)

First class shots.


----------



## JanovitchGagovan (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice job buddy. Enjoyed this explore with you and the guys


----------

